# Irresponsible pet owner?



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

Recently I heard from a friend saying her friend that she bought a cat from pet shop and is sending it back to shop within 24 hours. As this was from a groupchat with a few people, lets name them as the following to avoid confusion:

My friend#1: Apple
My friend#2: Banana
#1's friend: Orange

So Orange bought a cat from pet shop, and she is going to return the cat back to the shop to exchange for a puppy. The reason of returning it is that the cat scratched her all night. Apple is happy for this exchange coz then she can play with the puppy. I got upset and told Apple that her friend isn't even giving the cat a chance, the cat is stressed and scared only. Apple said that is Orange's decision not hers. Banana said pet and owner needs fate and patience, some don't fit each other. Duhhh.. I said such things can't be decided on first day. I then say I'm wondering if puppy will be returned too, if it barks all night. They both claim that it is Orange's problem. .......

Ok, that is Orange's decision, ofcoz she makes the final decision. However, i don't really understand why her friends can't encourage her to give the cat some time, instead of encouraging her to exchange it. Apple is a pet owner too... 

After i own a cat i got some comments from non-pet owners saying that they can't accept and dun understand why people treat their pets as son and daughters. I dun blame them since they don't have a pet... I did have the thought of returning my cat to breeder at the beginning, but the 'thought' and doing it for real is a different thing. I came up to this forum to talk over my dilemma for my new kitten. After a moth or so we're finally adapted into each other's lifestyle. I'm sure i'm not the only one.

I feel bad for Orange's cat and upcoming pets. If she can change her mind so easily, i don't wanna imagine what's gonna happen when pet made troubles. To me she seems not ready at all, from cat to a dog? Is she getting anything that's cute only? At least that's what i think.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

If she can't handle a kitten (litter trained) then the first time the puppy has an accident will be a real shock.

With luck she'll return the puppy after a night too. Some people just should not have pets.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That poor kitty! Well, the cat is better of without her anyways.


----------



## Lamb Chop's daddy (Oct 21, 2013)

1st day the cat is just getting used to surroundings and stressed badly for the change in environment. Kitty is always way easier to take care of than a puppy. Your friend is going to be very surprised when the pup cries all night and poops on the floor till trained. Kittie only had a dingle berry or 2.


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

Lamb Chop's daddy said:


> 1st day the cat is just getting used to surroundings and stressed badly for the change in environment. Kitty is always way easier to take care of than a puppy. Your friend is going to be very surprised when the pup cries all night and poops on the floor till trained. Kittie only had a dingle berry or 2.


That's not my friend. I'm glad She isn't.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

How shameful on her! 
If Id take back every animal that was stressing out in the first couple of days - I wouldnt have any!! She will be in for a big surprise when her cute little puppy sounds like a tortured hyena during the first couple of nights!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Walk away. Don't get involved. This is only going to create stress between you and friends and cause angst. When asked your opinion say you already gave it and leave it at that. I really hate people sometimes.


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Walk away. Don't get involved. This is only going to create stress between you and friends and cause angst. When asked your opinion say you already gave it and leave it at that. I really hate people sometimes.


Marcia got it right, she will do what she wants anyway. :-|


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

True, i dun wanna argue with my friends for someone i dun even know. I just couldn't stay quiet and let them happily chat about this when i keep seeing posts on abandoned animals/animal abuse on..facebk for example. I'm afraid the poor pets going to be kicked out or abused if she can't return it, again.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

If she thinks a PUPPY is going to be less trouble than a kitten, she's in for a real shock. They cry a lot at night (especially if you're trying to crate train them), they are not house broken (cats instinctively know how to use the litter box and I've never had a kitten have an accident other than after a spay/neuter), and they can be very destructive with furniture. All of these can be handled with proper training, but it sounds like she's not willing to put any effort in. I treat my cats better than a lot of people treat their kids. If a pet parent isn't willing to be a PARENT, they shouldn't have pets. Maybe she'd be better off with a stuffed animal or a fish.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

First off....buying from a pet store (purebred kittens and puppies-laughs!) that sells puppies and kittens BIG mistake...unless they are a rescue group...like petco that adopts out rescue animals. I won't get started on puppy mills or kitten mills...you can search on the internet and see the HORROR yourselves

Puppies are way, WAY harder than kittens. They also bite. I feel sorry for any animal in her care. She will do what she wants. You gave your opinion. You tried to do the right thing. She wouldn't be my friend


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

It makes me so sad, I literally cringe when I hear about people who clearly should NOT be pet owners yet, and most of the time it's just a maturity thing, they are simply too young to understand the responsibilities of having a pet. Sigh. Really? I hope that she doesn't adopt any pet, because I feel like that pet will not have a great life. That may sound harsh, but she is clearly not ready. Giving up on a pet the first night it is in a new home? Yeah, it's not just a story book where they all lived happily ever after, it's a living, breathing creature with needs and a personality and has clearly been through a lot. 

Have to agree also with what Gizmo said, bought from a pet store? Don't even get me started on that. Maybe what was also suggested, fostering. Fostering through a really got rescue, that pays for any flea medications and vet bills and you just provide food? That is a better idea, that way it is not a long term decision that is going to end up hurting a pet. Great idea.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I agree with Marcia. At this point, you can't really influence. My reaction is the same as been posted except how does one just think of a pet as a anything? If I actually went to buy a pet, how could I say ok I want a cat, no I guess I don't like a cat, I will try a dog. Huh? My family has always wanted what we went out to get. Of course, who do you return the kitties to that just come up and find us!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Orange lost any respect from me when she got a kitten (or puppy.... or bird... or lizard...or hampster.. well ANY living thing) from a pet shop.


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

Fostering is a good idea, but as i said she seem to be getting a pet randomly just coz it's cute. I'm not getting any updates from Apple whether Orange has exchanged yet, perhaps she think i'll get angry again. Well, i'll ask later.

For sure adopting pets from shelters is better, but i think there could be reasons for some people that is not able to get a pet there. My other friend was unable to adopt one so she bought one in shop. But she loves it a lot where the cat is having a happy life.

Anyways, in those case it's not really about 'where' to get the pet. It's more like whether Orange gave any respect for 'pets/animals'. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

I have a friend like this, she gets bored and decides to get pets then abandon them.

Recently adopted a dog on Craigslist only to hand her off to her Mom a month later. Bought a rat on a whim then gave him away on Craigslist. Bought a goldfish on a whim, got bored and a few days later dumped his tank (AND HIM) on her lawn. Adopted a kitten and she wouldn't stop pooping in her bathtub and instead of taking the time to correct the behavior she gave her away.

Some people boggle my mind.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

People like this just annoy me. Cats and dogs are a lot easier to deal with than any other animal. Rabbits are harder to take care of, because of the maintenance involved in keeping them healthy. All animals require patience and time. I think Orange needs to research any pet they want to get and really decide from the facts of the pet, if they really want the pet. Pets are not disposable at all. They are a lifetime commitment. There have been a few times that I thought about giving up mine, but I thought long and hard about it and did not give any of them up. I hope that Orange comes to her senses and does not get any pet until she can honestly have that pet for its entire life.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Kudos to all owners who have to deal with difficult kitties and never gave up...hehehe....including myself, lol. Oh well, you just need to praise yourself every once in a while for being a good owner, so...go ahead and be kind to yourself and say "*I'm a good owner*".


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

I still couldn't get any updates on whether it's exchanged yet or not :/ Perhaps my friend doesn't wanna let me know...

And yes! A pat on the back and thumbs up for all those who had went through difficulties with their pets and still hung on! :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

emilyatl said:


> Maybe she'd be better off with a stuffed animal or a fish.


A fish? Pfft. What would happen when the tank required cleaning? A stuffed animal sounds about right, though; and, hey, how appropriate would that be that this chick should get a "pet" that reflects her maturity level so accurately! 

"Orange" sounds like a moron and a total flake--that kitten's better off.

Also, not all pet stores sell animals from puppy or kitten mills. I live in Toronto, and we've had a bylaw in place since September 2011 that all of the cats and dogs in pet stores have to come from rescues or shelters. There are a number of other Canadian cities with similar bylaws in place.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

pawpaw said:


> Anyways, in those case it's not really about 'where' to get the pet. It's more like whether Orange gave any respect for 'pets/animals'.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Sorry....nope there is NEVER a reason to buy from a petshop that claims to have purebred puppies and kittens for sale...ever

Do you know what mills are? Do you realize how the mommy and daddies are treated at these mills? They are abused, neglected, crammed in filthy cages and never see the light of day...they are poo'd and pee'd on from the animals in the crates above...no, they don't get warm soapy baths...they keep it on. They are bred with sickness and deformalities. Dead carcases are left and not desposed of. They are CONSTANTLY being bred, until the female DIES. The people breeding these babies don't care....they just want money....THIS is where petshops get their purebred puppies and kittens. The more we buy from petshops...the more business the mills generate.


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

gizmothecat said:


> Sorry....nope there is NEVER a reason to buy from a petshop that claims to have purebred puppies and kittens for sale...ever
> 
> Do you know what mills are? Do you realize how the mommy and daddies are treated at these mills? They are abused, neglected, crammed in filthy cages and never see the light of day...they are poo'd and pee'd on from the animals in the crates above...no, they don't get warm soapy baths...they keep it on. They are bred with sickness and deformalities. Dead carcases are left and not desposed of. They are CONSTANTLY being bred, until the female DIES. The people breeding these babies don't care....they just want money....THIS is where petshops get their purebred puppies and kittens. The more we buy from petshops...the more business the mills generate.


Please calm down. I'm only saying in this case it's not about where she gets this pet. It's about how she treats the pet.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

Besides no matter how tv programs or people say or how many articles there is about the cruetly in kitten/puppy mills, there are still people who doesn't know, or they believe that certain shop isn't doing this. Now that a pet is being bought from a 'pet shop', the only thing one can do is to give it love.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

